# What did everyone think about the Classic Shoot sight



## bowhunter153246 (Jul 17, 2009)

When I think of challenging courses, I think of longer distances typically. Our ranges were not that long at all. The conditions made them much tougher. Our ranges were very dim lighted and very very narrow shooting lanes. there were a couple targets where the 14 was not in play at all because of trees. Another thing that I did not care for was the fact that it was not in a very central location for everyone to come. I only had a 2.5 hour drive but I could tell that numbers were way down in our class by about 40 people. You have to assume it was due to the inconvenient location for most archers living in the northern states. But over all, I thought it was a great shoot.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Hey DB I didn't make I bought a new house and the wife said no bows until everything is moved! I had a few friends go and their comments where good course, way to HOT, and low turnout... These where their comments. Maybe you know DB why did they change locations?


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> I heard everyone telling me the raqnges were some of the most challenging they had ever shot.
> 
> 
> Tell us your thoughts.
> DB


:thumbs_up

I'm for keeping it there for a while... challenging, great courses. As it should be for the Classic.


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

Without a doubt the most challenging course I ever shot. 
Top notch facility and an overall great place to shoot. Hot 
but as is the rest of the country right now. I thought they
did a great job getting ready for the shoot. I know for a fact
that they are dedicated to improving on whatever needs to
be changed. Scott Smith and crew are top notch and dedicated
to this sight. Truely classic championship type courses with
tough and challenging shots as it should be. Hope ASA goes
there for many years!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Complaint*

Only complaint I heard was the team shoot. Placed the shooters in direct sunlight shooting into the woods from the roads. 

I do think in heat like they had its so inportant to keep folks in the shade as much as possiable. Simple fix for next time.


I heard it will be back here for next year. Seems thats not confirmed yet from ASA
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Classic*



cenochs said:


> Hey DB I didn't make I bought a new house and the wife said no bows until everything is moved! I had a few friends go and their comments where good course, way to HOT, and low turnout... These where their comments. Maybe you know DB why did they change locations?


I think ever year everyone has a oppertunity to ask for the classic and Im sure Mike Terrell makes the final call on the classic shoot sight. My thoughts is Paris would be a good sight for the classic Just kidding. 
DB


----------



## STELLIX (Jun 21, 2006)

It didnt seem to hot to me while on the range in the mornings, but the walk back was scorching hot.We shot at 8 sat. and 7:30 sun so we were done before it got too hot. I feel sorry for the folks that had to shoot at noon on sat. The ranges were a little tougher than normal due to the dark lanes we were shooting in and the sun shining through in spots and some spots where you couldnt see the ground to the target.I hope they keep that location for a while since its only a few hours away for me .


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

The k45 range on the 2nd day was the easiest i've ever shot at an asa and I shot young adult for 3 years. The average was 32.6. We had an 18, 19, 21, two 24's, and other 20 somehting yarders and low 30's. I thought that was kind of ridicioulos(sp?) for the k45 class. But I guess it's good to mix it up like that every once in a while. I thought the site was awesome. I like where the location was. My biggest complaint is the cat piss motel--The Atrium. It was awful. The Shoneys INN messed up our reservations, so we tried for Motel 6 and they were sold out. They said the atrium would honor there price and that it was a Very Very Nice motel. The floor hadn't been vacuumed in days, and never between the wall n bed, and behind the nightstand, hair on the bathroom floor, paint coming off of everything, no remote, people making a bunch of noise running up and down the halls late at night, etc... I know that has nothing to do with ASA at all but buyer beware of the Atrium in Monroe, and Lonestar Steakhouse.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*14*



asa_low12 said:


> The k45 range on the 2nd day was the easiest i've ever shot at an asa and I shot young adult for 3 years. The average was 32.6. We had an 18, 19, 21, two 24's, and other 20 somehting yarders and low 30's. I thought that was kind of ridicioulos(sp?) for the k45 class. But I guess it's good to mix it up like that every once in a while. I thought the site was awesome. I like where the location was. My biggest complaint is the cat piss motel--The Atrium. It was awful. The Shoneys INN messed up our reservations, so we tried for Motel 6 and they were sold out. They said the atrium would honor there price and that it was a Very Very Nice motel. The floor hadn't been vacuumed in days, and never between the wall n bed, and behind the nightstand, hair on the bathroom floor, paint coming off of everything, no remote, people making a bunch of noise running up and down the halls late at night, etc... I know that has nothing to do with ASA at all but buyer beware of the Atrium in Monroe, and Lonestar Steakhouse.


Easy course then you tore them 14 rings up then?  
DB


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Didn't get to go for Family reasons, Everyone said it was nice. Attendance looked to be WAY down in all classes, not sure if it was Location or Heat...


----------



## Encore88 (Jul 29, 2008)

I enjoyed the venue and would return (we drove 9 1/2 hours). It was hot but compared to Central IL it wasn't bad due to lower humidity than I'm used to. Hotels, arena, restaurants and shoot site were in close proximity. Women's Hunter range intimidated a few with the lanes being so narrow-but I liked it. The fountain made a beautiful backdrop for award presentations!


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Probably the most difficult ranges to judge that I have ever been on Sat morning @ 7;30 was dark!


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

I thought all known classes where easy cause of the rangfinder? Very tough courses as should a championship course should be and excelent facilities. It was hot but where in the heck is it not except out west & way north. I think the heat kept many away knowning it was going to have 100+ temps but it really wasn't bad in the shade on the ranges I was on.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

1067 shooters not to good, look for changes???


----------



## eli (Apr 18, 2004)

*2010 Classic*

I don't make all the Classics but I doubt there is a better facility for this anywhere. I can't get over how much $$ that Quachita Sheriff's Department gets from the county. Awesome place. The only suggestions I have would be to #1- keep shooters in the shade, and #2- offer transport around the place for the archers, #3-have iced drinks to purchase in the center of each range. It is just too humid and hot to not have enough liquids (like gatorade)for people to consume. Practice ranges ran out of water in the afternoon. 
I booked in Feb at the Holiday Inn Express ($85 day) only to check bedbugregistry.com and find that it had been reported online for bedbugs. So I dropped that one and went on Trip Advisor for a replacement and got the #1 motel off that source and stayed there. It ended up being a dump for $104.00 a day, albeit "no bedbugs"! I'd rather pay the money than bring bedbugs home...
So I wonder if any of the motels in that area were clean and new with good service?? Food just okay. Ate at Outback, Hooters, and Logans. Had not eaten at a Logans before. Food was good. Thankful we(3)didn't have to drive more than 9 hours to get to the Classic.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm hearing the heat ruined most everything. Forced early shooting, which meant very dark ranges, which meant low turnout. Don't know what the ASA is thinking. They should examine northern areas for summer shoots and should have known attendance would be low for this site at this time.

I'd also be interested in hearing about lodging and food. I was told by locals back in the spring that noone would get in a restaurant down there without waiting hours. They said that was the norm without there even being a shoot in town.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Its hot everywhere and we didn't never wait for sitting when we went out and ate.(Ihop, redlobster, Crackerbarrel) Our room was good and cheap no complaints of anything but heat. You go way north and the attendance would be down then too for travel. It came down to heat and many times by this time of year people are done shooting for what ever their reason. It was as good or better than Ga and the boys from Ga said it wasn't any hotter than it had been at home. So?


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

TANC said:


> I'm hearing the heat ruined most everything. Forced early shooting, which meant very dark ranges, which meant low turnout. *Don't know what the ASA is thinking. *They should examine northern areas for summer shoots and should have known attendance would be low for this site at this time.
> 
> I'd also be interested in hearing about lodging and food. I was told by locals back in the spring that noone would get in a *restaurant down there without waiting hours.* They said that was the norm without there even being a shoot in town.


They were probably thinking "hey...we're the ASA, we're headquartered in the South...90+% of our loyal shooters are in, around and from the South..... here's an idea, let's hold our shoots and Championship, in the SOUTH." :shade:


We ate out, different spot every night, never had to wait any longer than any other time I've eaten anywhere on a weekend.

Heard a rumor that some had gotten ill from eating at Logans...we ate there, no one puked or croaked. Ate at Crapper Barrel though, much to my own personal dislike.... came out just about like I figured, over empowering odor of pot pour ii and disgusting food..... if you just have to go there, avoid the "Picnic Beef". :angry7:

I guess the only complaint I have would be the Hotels might want to have a meeting and get their collective "stuff" together.... as from much of what I have heard, they obviously don't realize how fast word travels through the shooters "network". The place we stayed in(while nice) screwed up a reservation that was made 7 months prior, for 2 double rooms... 2 of us opened the door to our room to find only one bed.

Guess who got to sleep on the equivalent of a thick wire hammock line with tissue paper?

They made little or no attempt to fix the mistake(or even admit they had made one)... nor did they offer any concession. Book your room next year... but I advise getting absolute assurance in the weeks leading up to arriving.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

3Dblackncamo said:


> 1067 shooters not to good, look for changes???


Numbers sometimes drop this late in the year, when most... or some determine they are probably out of the running for SOY.

Happens around here with some of the later qualifiers too.


----------



## STELLIX (Jun 21, 2006)

We stayed at the Red Roof Inn ,it was clean and looked newly remodeled. The price was about half of what we paid at the other ASA locations.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

3Dblackncamo said:


> 1067 shooters not to good, look for changes???


Was there really that many shooters there? The ladies at the ASA trailer said close to 1100 but just didn't seem like there was that many there. Seemed like all the numbers in the classes were down. Open A, B, and C were down. Hunter class, pro class, and others appeared to be down. 

Not saying I am wrong but I may try to add the numbers and see what they are. 

The shoot location was nice but it was just hot. The ranges were deceiving, at least A and B were. 

Question...was the water bad down there everywhere? We stayed at the Super 8 and the water was yellow and yes I did flush the toilet. Seemed like every place around there had bad water.


----------



## Blondie0236 (Oct 16, 2009)

My only complaint would be about the stray arrow that went flying across two shooting lanes and stuck in a tree just a couple of feet in front of a girl who was pulled back getting ready to shoot. This was on the womens hunter range on Sunday on targets 11 & 12. Talk about too close for comfort!!!

Our room was very nice, no complaints, we stayed at Comfort Suites in Monroe. We ate at Lonestar Steakhouse and would NEVER go there again. It took forever to get a table, then they took our drink order but never brought our drinks. After 30 minutes we had to go tell the manager and our waitress brought our drinks right out but she wasn't very friendly, then they gave the wrong steaks to the wrong people, steaks weren't cooked the right way, need I say more.......lol In the end we did get a discount because the manager could tell we weren't happy with the service.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

outbackarcher said:


> Was there really that many shooters there? The ladies at the ASA trailer said close to 1100 but just didn't seem like there was that many there. Seemed like all the numbers in the classes were down. Open A, B, and C were down. Hunter class, pro class, and others appeared to be down.
> 
> Not saying I am wrong but I may try to add the numbers and see what they are.
> 
> ...


I noticed that too...ukey: Ran a tub full in our hotel to make use of the whirlpool tub in our room.... came back when it had filled up and decided I really didn't want to sit in the yellowish/brown water.... and noticed the water at a couple restaurants had a "taste" to it.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

this is the only asa i ever seen an arrow cross 2 shooting lanes, this was on the open b range, this could be bad, also an arrow hit something from the long distance shoot on the simms- enjoyed the trip, nice facilitys, but the ranges was a disappointment for lots of people, no problems with hotel,food, did not drink much of the water stuck with gatorade-also meet an ATer nice to meet you CTL


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

3Dblackncamo said:


> this is the only asa i ever seen an arrow cross 2 shooting lanes, this was on the open b range, this could be bad, also an arrow hit something from the long distance shoot on the simms- enjoyed the trip, nice facilitys, but the ranges was a disappointment for lots of people, no problems with hotel,food, did not drink much of the water stuck with gatorade-also meet an ATer *nice to meet you CTL*



Back at ya. :darkbeer:


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Id say we will be headed there for the 2nd shoot of the year in 2011.


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

*errant arrow*

My wife had the arrow pass within 10-15 feet of her as it stuck in a tree. Another lady was more like 6-8 feet away. Very scary and very dangerous situation. I'm not knocking the location for this, because I have seen archers behind targets at other ASA events. It always seems like an arrow could never get through all that brush, but that just goes to show you that anything can happen. It is something that needs to be taken into consideration in the future.

All that being said, that was an awesome shoot. Great ranges and a spectacular venue! I'll be happy to go back! (8.5 hour drive from Southern IL).

As far as the heat, it wasn't much hotter than Georgia Classic in 2007. Some of you say go north, but this is early august...cincinatti, oh will be 100 degrees on wednesday, DC will be mid 90's, here in southern Illinois it will be over 100 on wednesday. If you go very far north, the bulk of your shooters won't show up.


----------



## tkasten (Jul 16, 2006)

*Classic Numbers Down a bit*

I added up #'s on web site and looks like about a 15% drop in numbers compared to last year. Perhaps heat or so far south are the reason. Maybe lots of folks out of work. It will be interesting to see how IBO fairs up in New York in a couple of weeks. I choose not to go to classic because I did not want to be that far south in the heat of summer. I love New Orleans in Feb.


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I loved the location and the site was top notch. I shot A&B and It was without a doubt the toughest course to judge yardage on I have shot. They took away a lot of the ground and put the targets bodies behind brush and trees. On the Corsican ram shot on both days, the only part of the target you could see was the vital area. Several shots on one side were across the hill side and you had to judge across a little valley. We had several long shots around 48-50 yds and some close ones too but it was a great course and exactly the way the world championship should be. I love the location but I wish they could have an even there a little earlier in the year before it gets so hot, maybe in March.
I ended up getting 2nd place in Open A and I was really glad I spent a lot of time preparing for long shots and judging yardage. I was in the top peer group in Open A and really enjoyed shooting with such great shooters and being challenged. Overall it was one of my favorite locations that Ive gone too and I heard that from a lot of people.


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

3dshooter25 said:


> I loved the location and the site was top notch. I shot A&B and It was without a doubt the toughest course to judge yardage on I have shot. They took away a lot of the ground and put the targets bodies behind brush and trees. On the Corsican ram shot on both days, the only part of the target you could see was the vital area. Several shots on one side were across the hill side and you had to judge across a little valley. We had several long shots around 48-50 yds and some close ones too but it was a great course and exactly the way the world championship should be. I love the location but I wish they could have an even there a little earlier in the year before it gets so hot, maybe in March.
> I ended up getting 2nd place in Open A and I was really glad I spent a lot of time preparing for long shots and judging yardage. I was in the top peer group in Open A and really enjoyed shooting with such great shooters and being challenged. Overall it was one of my favorite locations that Ive gone too and I heard that from a lot of people.


I shot on the stake beside you and echo you analysis of a and b course. Have you ever seen so many bedded animals or so they appeared? This is truly the best shoot on the circuit right now and whenever ASA goes back it is well worth the trip. It is a short trip for me but I'd drive to this spot no matter how far.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Wow*



shootist said:


> My wife had the arrow pass within 10-15 feet of her as it stuck in a tree. Another lady was more like 6-8 feet away. Very scary and very dangerous situation. I'm not knocking the location for this, because I have seen archers behind targets at other ASA events. It always seems like an arrow could never get through all that brush, but that just goes to show you that anything can happen. It is something that needs to be taken into consideration in the future.
> 
> All that being said, that was an awesome shoot. Great ranges and a spectacular venue! I'll be happy to go back! (8.5 hour drive from Southern IL).
> 
> As far as the heat, it wasn't much hotter than Georgia Classic in 2007. Some of you say go north, but this is early august...cincinatti, oh will be 100 degrees on wednesday, DC will be mid 90's, here in southern Illinois it will be over 100 on wednesday. If you go very far north, the bulk of your shooters won't show up.



This is something ever shooter should make the ASA folks know about to avoid this in future shoots at this site. :mg: I wonder when the day someone actually gets hit and someone will say no one ever said anything last shoot. Simple email or phone call to ASA
DB


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

DB,

ASA is aware of the situation this past weekend. Range official was immediately notified (and shown the arrow sticking in the tree) and she apparently radioed Mike Tyrell immediately. Hopefully, this sort of oversight won't happen again. I'm sure it was just an accident that the ranges were set that way, but in shooting sports there is no room for accidents.


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

I shot at noon, it was dim in the woods but we were in the shade The heat was bad but I can tolerate it. Even for a old guy. All in all I give them a big THUMBS UP. Long drive for us but we'll go back. Guy shooting in our class had a string loop break not once but twice and launch an arrow NOT GOOD.
Charlie


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

shootist said:


> DB,
> 
> ASA is aware of the situation this past weekend. Range official was immediately notified (and shown the arrow sticking in the tree) and she apparently radioed Mike Tyrell immediately. Hopefully, this sort of oversight won't happen again. I'm sure it was just an accident that the ranges were set that way, but in shooting sports there is no room for accidents.


I was on the range the arrow came from. A guy had a loop break as he was drawing the bow. That was scary for sure.


----------



## tryinhardarcher (Feb 3, 2006)

The facilty was very nice, as were the people. Yes it was hot but it normally is the first of Aug., yes the lanes to the targets were narrow and dark but each class shoots the same targets at the same time {so if it was dark for me it was dark for you}. All in all I think it was a great shoot. Our hotel "best western west monroe" did suck. I think we should return to La, but not for the clasic. It was a very long drive for alot of people. If it were one of the regular events great, but why not put the clasic back in a more central location to most of the shooters ?


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

tryinhardarcher said:


> The facilty was very nice, as were the people. Yes it was hot but it normally is the first of Aug., yes the lanes to the targets were narrow and dark but each class shoots the same targets at the same time {so if it was dark for me it was dark for you}. All in all I think it was a great shoot. Our hotel "best western west monroe" did suck. I think we should return to La, but not for the clasic. It was a very long drive for alot of people. If it were one of the regular events great, but why not put the clasic back in a more central location *to most of the shooters ?*


No offense, but again... 

if that is the only criteria for the site hosting the Classic, then Texas, Ok or AR would be the logical choices... I can't speak to OK/AR numbers, but Texas currently has 14 ASA clubs, 622 shooters qualified for State this year(over 300 shooting State) and more clubs being added next year.

Granted, no one likes to drive, but I would venture to bet I drive further to get to the Texas Pro-Am(and I live in the State) than most folks drive to get to the Classic... not to mention how far most Texas and Oklahoma shooters drive year after year to get to the rest of the Pro-Am sites, and again... combine the 2 States... I'd bet we have a majority of ASA shooters on average, not even including the ones who don't currently travel to shoot most of the Pro-Ams.

Point being... they(ASA) are never going to satisfy everyone's travel wishes, move it a little further North, to be closer for one, and it's now further away from someone else..... move it too far North East to satisfy a couple dozen or so in say North Carolina, and they risk possibly losing a couple hundred from Texas and Oklahoma.

There is no perfect scenario... it is what it is. Again, ASA is headquartered in that general vicinity, I would think as much as they have to travel to put on the shoots... they certainly would want to stick as close to home base as possible.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Looks like Im glad to miss this one. 985 miles is to far me. The shoots are always what you make them. But bad hotels and crappy food are no fun on the road. 

I hope one day the ASA would split the Shooter of the year season into the best of 3 shoot sites. Then decide it at the classic shoot. At least this way you would have more competition in your class at that shoot. 

Its called the classic but realy its just another shoot.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Ranges-narrow, shaded, dips and mounds=I liked 'em
Facilities-Wow what a great shooting range two buildings with a/c, kitchen serving variety of food and drink, plenty of parking with some closer to the ranges than some sites, ranges closer to parking and vendors than some i've been to especially the SIMS and long shot=I liked 'em
Resturants-no bad experience including red lobster, cracker barrel with no long wait and good service=I liked 'em
Motel-when told that the 7 am breakfast on saturday and sunday would be a problem for shooters management opened up at 5 am. i'm not gonna say where it was cause i plan on staying there next year=I really liked it
Shootdown site-plenty of seating and parking, concessions open and selling variety of fast food and drink, not as viewer friendly as maybe columbus, but not bad if you got there early and got a good seat, computer screen kinda hard to see w/o binos=I liked it

It was 702 miles for me, but it was further for other folks. I couldn't get anyone local to go with me so it was a long drive for an old geezer.

I liked the addition of the Senior Master class. It had 19 shooters but I really think they'll have more at the other pro ams next year as the word gets out and as some of the current Super Seniors cross the really ol' geezer threshold.

There were two team shoots, one on Thursday where the pros shot with the ams, and another on Friday which included some semi-pros but no pros. I liked that and shot them both.

Another thing to consider is that it has been unusually dry down there this year and so there were not many skeeters to contend with. Next year might be a totally different situation. Oh, there were some snakes sighted on a couple ranges but I didn't see any. Did see one guy in snake boots claiming he wore them cause they were comfortable. In 102 degree heat???

Rumor had it that we'll be back there next year, but as with the Ft. Benning date and some others it is TBA.

I don't know who was spreading those rumors about long resturant waits and other negatives, but the Chamber of Commerce should hunt him down and ship his butt to the Klondik...just MHO. I'd go back to W. Monroe next year.


----------



## BStokes (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello Dan, we missed you this weekend. It was a lot of complaining about the dark shooting lanes. It was almost impossible to see the dark targets at certain times. This was a disadvantage for some, it all depended on when you shot certain targets. I had a good time and Mark and I went down to the wire for SOY. Congrats to Mark Trombley.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

carlosii said:


> Ranges-narrow, shaded, dips and mounds=I liked 'em
> Facilities-Wow what a great shooting range two buildings with a/c, kitchen serving variety of food and drink, plenty of parking with some closer to the ranges than some sites, ranges closer to parking and vendors than some i've been to especially the SIMS and long shot=I liked 'em
> Resturants-no bad experience including red lobster, cracker barrel with no long wait and good service=I liked 'em
> Motel-when told that the 7 am breakfast on saturday and sunday would be a problem for shooters management opened up at 5 am. i'm not gonna say where it was cause i plan on staying there next year=I really liked it
> ...


I saw a black snake on the D range Sunday morning, and a decent sized copper head was killed on the D range a little later in the morning.

--------------------
That would be a great facility earlier in the year.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Brian*



BStokes said:


> Hello Dan, we missed you this weekend. It was a lot of complaining about the dark shooting lanes. It was almost impossible to see the dark targets at certain times. This was a disadvantage for some, it all depended on when you shot certain targets. I had a good time and Mark and I went down to the wire for SOY. Congrats to Mark Trombley.


It really sucked not being there. I figured looking at the scores it was tough. Did they make it long? I heard they hid alot of the body on targets. Some said shadows at times was tough. Sounded like a challenge. You elimanate any five scores? One buddy said he never been to a shoot where he heard so many missed targets!

I usually like dark tunnels shooting no lens. You had a good year regardless. I really enjoyed shooting with everyone in the senior open class. I never had anyone who wasnt enjoyable to shoot with. But that was the same for Senior Pro class. Seniors are just more laid back and not near as hyper as the younger shooters.
DB


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Daniel Boone said:


> It really sucked not being there. I figured looking at the scores it was tough. Did they make it long? I heard they hid alot of the body on targets. Some said shadows at times was tough. Sounded like a challenge. You elimanate any five scores? One buddy said he never been to a shoot where he heard so many missed targets!
> 
> I usually like dark tunnels shooting no lens. You had a good year regardless. I really enjoyed shooting with everyone in the senior open class. I never had anyone who wasnt enjoyable to shoot with. But that was the same for Senior Pro class. Seniors are just more laid back and not near as hyper as the younger shooters.
> DB


Tunnels and darkness ruled the day on every range I walked through. This was probably one of the times the folks that shoot with no lens had a slight advantage on some targets. I know I had a black hog on k45 on Sunday that I could only see a silhoutte of, and I do not shoot a lens!!!!!! The guys with lenses really struggled on that target.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Classic*



reylamb said:


> Tunnels and darkness ruled the day on every range I walked through. This was probably one of the times the folks that shoot with no lens had a slight advantage on some targets. I know I had a black hog on k45 on Sunday that I could only see a silhoutte of, and I do not shoot a lens!!!!!! The guys with lenses really struggled on that target.


I bet next year you see less clearfiers and lens for some shooters. Get those larger housings and peeps on the bows. Would love to see pictures. Was it alot like Mississipi shoot?
DB


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Daniel Boone said:


> I bet next year you see less clearfiers and lens for some shooters. Get those larger housings and peeps on the bows. Would love to see pictures. Was it alot like Mississipi shoot?
> DB


Similar, in how tight it was. Completley different because it was way darker on some ranges. On Saturday I stood on the stake for 15 seconds before I finally asked the rest of the group what target we were shooting!!!!! It was soooooooo dark I did not see the standing bear standing there:mg:


----------



## nchunter (Dec 4, 2003)

The site is just too far for all shooters that normally attend ASA national shoots. Why not have the Classic more centrally located somewhere near Atlanta or northern, GA / TN so that more people can attend. All the shoots are a long haul for us on the east coast, but 9 hours is much better than 19.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

How on Earth can you consider Atlanta or Northern Georgia as centrally located?


I'd like to get zip codes for every person that shot the ASA ProAms this year and plot them. I bet it would show that the central location would be more towards Mississipi than it would Georgia.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Funny*



nchunter said:


> The site is just too far for all shooters that normally attend ASA national shoots. Why not have the Classic more centrally located somewhere near Atlanta or northern, GA / TN so that more people can attend. All the shoots are a long haul for us on the east coast, but 9 hours is much better than 19.


I remember traveling to Georgia and east coast many years for ASA events.

Try 20 hours. 
DB


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

CutTheLoop said:


> No offense, but again...
> 
> if that is the only criteria for the site hosting the Classic, then Texas, Ok or AR would be the logical choices... I can't speak to OK/AR numbers, but Texas currently has 14 ASA clubs, 622 shooters qualified for State this year(over 300 shooting State) and more clubs being added next year.
> 
> ...


Great post Jimmy. 

When ASA chose Paris, Texas for a Pro/Am site and now West Monroe as the Classic site (at least for 2010) they did not just throw a dart at a map. They are looking at shooter numbers within a region. 

Here in Texas we actually have 24 ASA clubs (as of 7-1-2010), 624 qualified shooters for state (the most in the nation), 307 shooters at state (the largest ASA state shoot in the nation), over 1800 total shooters at the 14 state qualifiers (the most by far in the nation). Our friends in Arkansas had 183 at their state championship (3rd largest in the nation....Georgia was 2nd with 201), and our friends in Oklahoma had the 4th largest state championship with 174 shooters.

The ASA Federation programs are the "grassroots feeders" for the Pro/Am events. The state programs are very closely monitored by ASA. ASA will get "a read" on shooter participation in a given state by shooter numbers coming in from the state federation programs.

If you want a Pro/Am in your area then develop your ASA federation program. This will not happen without leadership and a lot of hard work. You have to have someone that will promote the program and help clubs put on quality events. 

Here is my philosophy....People don't care about how much you know or how much you do... until you show them how much you care. Develop a state program, show the shooters that you care about them.....they will respond. I guarantee it. 

Mike Smith
Texas ASA State Director


----------



## BStokes (Dec 10, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> It really sucked not being there. I figured looking at the scores it was tough. Did they make it long? I heard they hid alot of the body on targets. Some said shadows at times was tough. Sounded like a challenge. You elimanate any five scores? One buddy said he never been to a shoot where he heard so many missed targets!
> 
> I usually like dark tunnels shooting no lens. You had a good year regardless. I really enjoyed shooting with everyone in the senior open class. I never had anyone who wasnt enjoyable to shoot with. But that was the same for Senior Pro class. Seniors are just more laid back and not near as hyper as the younger shooters.
> DB


Yes, there were a lot of missed targets. A lot of the time they were hitting trees because they simpley could not see where to aim. It was that bad. I did shoot one five on Friday. I think that's what happened to me. I must have aimed in the wrong place. That one shot cost me SOY and more.


----------



## nchunter (Dec 4, 2003)

If Texas and LA are more centrally located, why are the #s down from year's past as everyone said? I live in Eastern NC and the closest Pro-Am to me this year was about 10 hrs away with the others being 13+ and severl as much as 24 hours away. I can remember several years ago when there were nearly 2000 shooters at every event. I agree that there should be shoots all across the US, but the Classic seemed to work better in a more centrally located area for shooters. Just my 2 c. I will still try to make shoots when I can, but driving 20 hrs. to every one just is not feasible.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Tallcatt said:


> Great post Jimmy.
> 
> When ASA chose Paris, Texas for a Pro/Am site and now West Monroe as the Classic site (at least for 2010) they did not just throw a dart at a map. They are looking at shooter numbers within a region.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update Mike, paints a whole different picture when you put it like that.
:darkbeer:

The absolute truth... it was the old school method of our 3D in Texas that drove me away from the game for 4-5 years, and the changing of the guard along with the leadership, dedication and guidance of 3 individuals in particular, that made it fun and worth doing again.

Jimmy Mitchell, Mike and Tracy Smith and the hard work of all the then budding "new" ASA Texas Federation clubs breathed new life into the sport, and it has grown year after year... and still growing.


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

nchunter said:


> If Texas and LA are more centrally located, why are the #s down from year's past as everyone said? I live in Eastern NC and the closest Pro-Am to me this year was about 10 hrs away with the others being 13+ and severl as much as 24 hours away. I can remember several years ago when there were nearly 2000 shooters at every event. I agree that there should be shoots all across the US, but the Classic seemed to work better in a more centrally located area for shooters. Just my 2 c. I will still try to make shoots when I can, but driving 20 hrs. to every one just is not feasible.



I would think it might have something to do with the economy now compared to several years ago when the unemployment rate wasnt double digits


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

nchunter said:


> If Texas and LA are more centrally located, why are the #s down from year's past as everyone said? I live in Eastern NC and the closest Pro-Am to me this year was about 10 hrs away with the others being 13+ and severl as much as 24 hours away. I can remember several years ago when there were nearly 2000 shooters at every event. I agree that there should be shoots all across the US, but the Classic seemed to work better in a more centrally located area for shooters. Just my 2 c. I will still try to make shoots when I can, but driving 20 hrs. to every one just is not feasible.


I think you should re-read Mike's post... the Classic IS more centrally located to greater number of shooters... those are the same shooters who have, are and probably always will attend the Classic, no matter where they hold it.. but, every year about this time, just like clock work, there comes all these posts from folks stating how it's too far for them to want to travel, so they just will not go.... I hate to say it, but fine. We will.
Yet another reason to move it to an area where the MAJORITY of shooters, have proven their dedication in the years prior. Why "reward" a region that may have 200 shooters across a 3 state area, who, by some posters own admission will only attend if it's in their back yard? And "punish" a region who's 3 state are programs SMOKE attendance and shooter records year after year. Frankly, I would love to see those things become total criteria for determining year after year where certain Pro-Ams and the Classic are held.... compete for it, with numbers.... larger numbers in any particular area....at least to me spells interest, dedication and support.


<--passes off the soap-box, horse thoroughly beaten.


----------



## rs3711 (May 1, 2008)

I second Brian's congrats to Mark. I was lucky enough to shoot in the group with Brian, Mark, and Perry. Great group. Congrats to Perry. He really burned it up on Saturday. I was 4 up after 4 targets and was 6 points behind Perry. Impressive shooting. Congrats to all three guys on a great year. 

As to the shooting conditions, the courses were not hard, but the conditions were. But shooting in dark lanes sure beats shooting out in the open in that kind of heat. As someone stated, it was the same for everyone. Great job by Scott Smith and Sheriff Toney on the site.


----------



## MsEMSarcher (Nov 30, 2008)

I am not gonna "beat this dead horse" much more except to say this....I am from central Texas and drove over 7 hrs to get to Monroe....it was a fabulous facility with some of the nicest people I have met at any ASA shoot. Being from Texas I can tell you I didn't get nearly as hot or uncomfortable at Monroe as I did 1 month earlier in Metropolis. I actually enjoyed staying at the site watching results and shopping with the vendors. In Metropolis all I could think of was getting out of that place and into some air-conditioning. Great job ASA....


----------



## murph62 (Aug 26, 2007)

*great location*

the family and I thought it was a great location! hotels ..good restaurants .. the archery ranges.. all were right there in close proximity.. would definitely make the trip again from north texas


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Tallcatt said:


> Great post Jimmy.
> 
> When ASA chose Paris, Texas for a Pro/Am site and now West Monroe as the Classic site (at least for 2010) they did not just throw a dart at a map. They are looking at shooter numbers within a region.
> 
> ...


Maybe that is the problem in our state...:zip:

But what were the numbers for this years classic compared to last year.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

MsEMSarcher said:


> I am not gonna "beat this dead horse" much more except to say this....I am from central Texas and drove over 7 hrs to get to Monroe....it was a fabulous facility with some of the nicest people I have met at any ASA shoot. Being from Texas I can tell you I didn't get nearly as hot or uncomfortable at Monroe as I did 1 month earlier in Metropolis. I actually enjoyed staying at the site watching results and shopping with the vendors. In Metropolis all I could think of was getting out of that place and into some air-conditioning. Great job ASA....


Some of the local folks were saying the humidity was way down from normal. It was pretty dry and it appeared that areas that usually hold water were dry. Otherwise it might have been as uncomfortable as Metro...who knows?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

BStokes said:


> Yes, there were a lot of missed targets. A lot of the time they were hitting trees because they simpley could not see where to aim. It was that bad. I did shoot one five on Friday. I think that's what happened to me. I must have aimed in the wrong place. That one shot cost me SOY and more.


I shot ranges e and f as well as the ranges used for both the team shoots and the SIMS. With a 4X scope and a clarifier I could see every target. Could I see all the rings on the black targets? Nope, but that might be a result of my binos and old eye balls.


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

*Thanks brian and ronnie congrats to you both and perry*

I drove 850 miles by myself and the only part of the classic that i was disappointed in was the ability to actually see the targets in the dark. I let down more times in one weekend than i have in the last ten years combined because i just could not even pick up the animal in my scope. I dont shoot a small scope or peep and i only shoot 4 power. Yes i'm almost 59 but i had no problem seeing the targets at all the other asa tournaments. My regret is that with the shooter of the year on the line in many classes this became an eyesight test instead of a test of archery. If i come back here i will have a different plan next time. On another subject while im shooting my mouth off, if anyone from asa is listening we dont need 7 senior mens classes the classes we currently have are fine and with only 200 total contestants in pro,senior and super senior the only thing we will do is delete everything to the point no class will have enough competitors. I really enjoy asa's format and the organization they run with. The asa people are great and some other organizations could learn alot about how to run a organization as well as a tournament from mike and his people. Thanks asa for another great year god willing i'll see you all in florida. Mark trombley


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

BSTOKES, congrats on a great comeback. Checked your score on Sat and then again on Sun. You're my hero:teeth:. See you next year and you can guide me around that Seniors class.
Charlie


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

I loved the terrain and agree with everyone that it is definitely the most challenging course for an ASA ProAm.
It was a little dark at 7:30 Sunday morning, but would you rather start at 9:00 to have more sunlight aka HEAT!
Everybody keeps talking about the chain restaurants, didn't anyone go try some local flavor? We ate at a little cajun restaurant called the Hob Nob and the food was great, well priced and service was wonderful! 
I hope to go back next year and do it again!


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

I shot every asa this yr except metropolis, with that said i enjoyed the classic, but my favorite shoot hands down would be TEXAS! Nothing else came close to it, the people roll out the red carpet for the shooters and welcome you to there state and town and the hospitatility was very impressive, this shoot was 13 hrs and 900 miles and i will go back if possible!


----------



## LadyBowhunter63 (Feb 3, 2010)

I enjoyed it. The dark lanes are much like we shoot here at home, and the 2.5 hour drive to Monroe was wonderful. The long drives to other sites usually keeps me away, with Paris and Metropolis being the closest thing to shoot. I'd love to try for SOY. but I just don't want to drive 1100 or more miles to some of the shoots. On motels, stay away from the Jameson Inn. Not worth the money, and they don't change your sheets while you are there or take the dirty towels. If you use those cups they give you, better save them, cuz they won't replace them until you leave.


----------



## LarryFarnsworth (Aug 15, 2005)

would like to personally thank all of the ASA crew and the staff for a great Classic this past weekend. 
I would like to send out a very special Thank You to NEW BREED ARCHERY for what they did for me. I had equipment failure on my bow (both limbs cracked) I do not know why but the bow company equipment I shoot could not do any thing for me. The shop I shoot for had just ordered New Breed in to sell so I talked to Kyle and Lowery at the New Breed booth and told them my story. Kyle (who is a young guy and the designer and owner I think) he took two bows and made changes with the cams and set me up a bow to use for the weekend. When I shot the bags it was right on I did not even have to change my numbers. I want to say Thank you again for all of their help. I still shot bad but it was better than being on a 12 hour ride to be a spectator, My form was really bad on Sunday but I had fun.

I also need to say thank you to Mr Coffey for what he did for the shop I shoot for he knows how to provide customer service. It is because of excellent service by the company's and Vendor's at these shoots that make the long rides worth it and the great work that Mike and all of the ASA staff does. It doesn't matter how you end up for me just going to the shoots is all worth the effort and to see old friends you have made over the years. 

I think the classsic was a great time I had good food and the hotel was great. I really enjoyed the group of Super Seniors I shot with even though I had a bad shoot and as I said the vendors were awesome I would come back again if I can. I did not get to make but two other of the shoots and the Classic but this is the best of any of the archery organizations.


----------



## BStokes (Dec 10, 2008)

geezer047 said:


> BSTOKES, congrats on a great comeback. Checked your score on Sat and then again on Sun. You're my hero:teeth:. See you next year and you can guide me around that Seniors class.
> Charlie


Thanks Charlie, I'd be proud to shoot with you next year! I'm planning on turning pro so you can move on up there with me. We'll have a lot of fun! See you there. Brian


----------

